# [Cali] Jack Herrer (High Res Macro)



## Vaporizer (Jul 28, 2008)

*Strain:* Jack Herrer
*Genetics:* Skunk #1, Northern Lights #5 and Haze
*Breeder:* Sensi Seeds
*High:* Very strong
*Taste & Smell:* Amazing taste & Wonderful aroma


----------



## Vaporizer (Jul 28, 2008)

More Pics


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

let us know how they taste yo


----------



## Vaporizer (Jul 28, 2008)

^ It tastes amazing. And the high is very potent and strong. 

Great weed.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice, im thinking about moving to California so i can get my own medical marijuana card haha


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Best strain I have ever smoked was Herer. You my friend are in for a treat. Green with envy


----------



## Dank Skunx (Nov 26, 2008)

That looks like some great smoke.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 26, 2008)

Holy thread revival!


----------



## Dank Skunx (Nov 28, 2008)

Jack Herrer looks like some dank!


----------



## viper1951 (Nov 28, 2008)

that's my main strain is jack herer . I try others all the time   but when I want to be free of pain and feel great thats what I grab .it will always be in my stable I'am growing about 8 differant strains right now  just to try them out  but jack is the man he is the one that rocks this boat


----------



## iiii (Dec 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if Jack Herrer is a clone-only propigation, or can you order JH beans?


----------



## thebest (Jan 11, 2009)

seeds are available, i remeber reading an article in HT about this strain...


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

yummy!!!


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 7, 2009)

Super sweet lookin'! Just curious, though, if those are f-1 buds and how long she flowered before you took her down? Thanks.

RT


----------



## bshack79 (Sep 7, 2009)

he got at club .. didn't grow it.. Rolling Thunder


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh, sorry. Thanks shack. I don't know why I just assumed he grew it, nor did I take the time to look at the first picture very closely. If I had, I would have seen the medical club label. I guess I just got too excited to read very carefully once I saw those sexy lookin' buds! Very delicious looking. Makes my mouth water with desire! Got to get me some in a hurry! :hubba: ~ RT


----------



## ssjric (Jan 31, 2010)

Just got my JH seeds and can't wait to start germinating them!!! The buds just look beautiful!!! Never smoked it but all I hear is how great a smoke it is. Any suggestions for closet growing them with floro's?


----------

